# New 3 Tab Roof waves



## rwbil (Jul 7, 2012)

Just had a new 3 Tab asphault shingles installed on one of my rental properties. There is a large wave in the middle. I have never seen a wave like this on a 3 tab and it is not on anyone else roof in the neighborhood. It is like the roofer was drunk.

Is this acceptable. If not want should I say to the roof and how would they correct it.

http://screencast.com/t/KEcfJkzPuEV


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You hired a hack. Good luck getting them back to fix it.


----------



## rwbil (Jul 7, 2012)

I have not paid them. I just wanted to see if others thought this was acceptable and what they would do under this circumstance. Final inspection is scheduled for Today. I am not sure if it is structural OK so it will pass inspection or not?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It won't leak. But that looks like [email protected]#t. No way to fix it without removing a lot of the shingles.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

It does look funny, but it more then likely is not going to leak. Something to not pay him for ? Guess a lesson learned on hiring a roofer with probably no more then a ladder in the back of his truck and a tool belt. Better luck next time.


----------



## rwbil (Jul 7, 2012)

The more I look at the roofing job done on my rental property, the more depressing it is. I took a camera got on the roof and took more pictures this time. Maybe my expectations are too high, but I expect a professional roofer to run the shingles straight both horizontally and vertically. I am scheduled to meet with a representative from the roofing company this weekend. The roofer’s attitude is that I am being picky so wanted to get the opinion of others. The sad thing is a lot of people would hire a roofing company and not even get on the roof to check it out expecting them to do a professional job.

1) Front - Instead of doing a proper job the roofer just tore out and redid the middle section so it looked less wavy. And yes it is less wavy. Here is a picture of how the front looks now:

11.13.2014-18.11.53 - rwbil's library

Question 1 - Would you consider this acceptable?

2) The roofer instead of starting at an edge; started roofing from the center and in my opinions did not plan the layout very well. So at the drip edge the shingle ends at a tab giving the edge a jagged look. Here are pictures.
11.10.2014-12.54.54 - rwbil's library

11.13.2014-18.13.32 - rwbil's library


Question 2 - Would you consider this jagged edge acceptable?

3) The shingles in the back wave both horizontally and vertically. The roofer said the two adjacent townhouses shingles did not align and that is the reason. But the original roof overlapped the neighbors roof and it did not wave and none of the other neighbor's roofs are wavy like this. I measured 18 feet from the roof edge and there was a 3” delta in the shingles from one side to the other. Just seems like they could slowly make up the 3” over the 18’ rise and not have wavy horizontal shingles. As justification for this waviness the roofer showed me the neighbor’s house where one row had a 5.5” exposure as opposed to a 5” exposure. Seriously that is the reason for row after row of wavy shingles!!. It looked to me like that instead of running a straight chalk line they just guessed. If any other roofing expert here I would appreciate your thoughts. 

Here are pictures of the shingles in the back 
11.13.2014-18.14.01 - rwbil's library

11.13.2014-18.14.30 - rwbil's library

Question 3 _ Would you consider this horizontal waviness acceptable?


4) And of course the back was not aligned vertically either. Below are pictures

11.13.2014-18.15.00 - rwbil's library

11.13.2014-18.15.30 - rwbil's library


Question 4 _ Would you consider this Vertical alignment acceptable?

5) I started to notice gaps in the shingles Below is pictures of the small gaps

11.13.2014-18.19.01 - rwbil's library

Then I noticed there were large 3”-4” gaps that had a single tab shingle just placed on top and it was not even tarred down. I find it hard to believe this meets the manufacturer's installation guide.

11.13.2014-18.16.13 - rwbil's library

11.13.2014-18.18.32 - rwbil's library

Question 5 Would you consider these gaps acceptable?


----------



## rwbil (Jul 7, 2012)

I realized my links were messed up so here is my post again

The more I look at the roofing job done on my rental property, the more depressing it is. I took a camera and got on the roof and took more pictures. Maybe my expectations are too high, but I expect a professional roofer to run the shingles straight both horizontally and vertically. They are supposed to run chalk lines to keep the 5" rows running straight horizontally and to run a vertical chalk line up the center of the roof so that all the tabs line up straight vertically. I am scheduled to meet with a representative from the roofing company this weekend. The roofer’s attitude is that I am being picky so wanted to get the opinion of others. The sad thing is a lot of people would hire a roofing company and not even get on the roof to check it out expecting them to do a professional job.

1) Front - Instead of doing a proper job the roofer just tore out and redid the middle section so it looked less wavy. And yes it is less wavy. Here is a picture of how the front looks now:

http://screencast.com/t/r9UWmMgc3tn

Question 1 - Would you consider this acceptable?

2) The roofer instead of starting at an edge; started roofing from the center and in my opinions did not plan the layout very well. So at the drip edge the shingle ends at a tab giving the edge a jagged look. Here are pictures.
http://screencast.com/t/pDEMiZMeGgW

http://screencast.com/t/uiopSe4KzNJ


Question 2 - Would you consider this jagged edge acceptable?

3) The shingles in the back wave both horizontally and vertically. The roofer said the two adjacent townhouses shingles did not align and that is the reason. But the original roof overlapped the neighbors roof and it did not wave and none of the other neighbor's roofs are wavy like this. I measured 18 feet from the roof edge and there was a 3” delta in the shingles from one side to the other. Just seems like they could slowly make up the 3” over the 18’ rise and not have wavy horizontal shingles. As justification for this waviness the roofer showed me the neighbor’s house where one row had a 5.5” exposure as opposed to a 5” exposure. Seriously that is the reason for row after row of wavy shingles!!. It looked to me like that instead of running a straight chalk line they just guessed. If any other roofing expert here I would appreciate your thoughts. 

Here are pictures of the shingles in the back 
http://screencast.com/t/p65lFE8ukAI

http://screencast.com/t/FD39laostUDD

Question 3 _ Would you consider this horizontal waviness acceptable?


4) And of course the back was not aligned vertically either. Below are pictures

http://screencast.com/t/UPcD2x75L

http://screencast.com/t/Naq55xMmgk


Question 4 _ Would you consider this Vertical alignment acceptable?

5) I started to notice gaps in the shingles Below is pictures of the small gaps

http://screencast.com/t/tv8OPHJNh

Then I noticed there were large 3”-4” gaps that had a single tab shingle just placed on top and it was not even tarred down. I find it hard to believe this meets the manufacturer's installation guide. . Looking at the photo you can also see these gaps cause the shingles not to align properly. In addition you can see the 5” reveal is not correct in many locations.

http://screencast.com/t/0Jq4UV6siq

http://screencast.com/t/AistELmUrOIC

Question 5 Would you consider these gaps acceptable?


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

No matter how you look at it , it is poor job.Will it leak? more then likely not. Remind you that it is a poor job every time you look at it yes. At this point there is only a couple of choices.Live with or have it completely redone. Which means by some other company. Personally I don't use 3- tab anymore and for sure would not have lined up every other roll.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

I wouldn't pay for that, I wouldn't pay for that, I wouldn't pay for that,
Oh did ya hear I wouldn't pay for that!


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

i guess you didnt hire a licensed contractor. if not then you got what you paid for. the only thing going for you is that you dont have to pay him. thats the law. he did a job that required a license and didnty have one sos you dont have to pay him. ofcourse he might show up on your doorstep with his hammer and plant it upside your head.


----------

